# laptop graphics driver issue! urgent help needed



## anky (May 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,
 I am using HP G6-2005AX, with AMD A8 apu.
from some days my display driver was crashing  frequently and sometimes even hard disk used to crash. Today, when it crashed, display went off!
I uninstalled the display drivers from device manager. (the mistake i did)
After that i have tried reinstalling the latest driver many times from amd website. even reinstalled windows (windows 7 64 bit).
I am installing correct version of the drivers for my gpu but still its not getting installed.
yellow sign is still there as it can be seen in the screenshot.

Please help guys, i am even unable to play videos properly.


----------



## saswat23 (May 23, 2016)

Troubleshoot it with windows update


----------



## anky (May 23, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Troubleshoot it with windows update



after i formatted and reinstalled windows. windows update has never been run. trying since yesterday, it keeps checking for updates but never returns with results, i left it for an hr also, it kept checking for updates only and via troubleshooting its searching to install drivers via windows update only.


----------



## saswat23 (May 23, 2016)

Goto Devices and Printer in Control Panel.
Right click on your PC name, and troubleshoot.
Post the details with screenshots here.


----------



## anky (May 23, 2016)

Here is the screenshot..


----------



## arijitsinha (May 23, 2016)

Install the driver from HP website. Not only Display driver but all drivers.


----------



## anky (May 23, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> Install the driver from HP website. Not only Display driver but all drivers.


i have done that..installed all the available drivers from hp website..including the graphics one. installed chipset drivers from amd website's

- - - Updated - - -

can this be due to pci drivers not being installed correctly? can someone please give help me in finding the correct pci drivers for my model. m not able to find it.


----------



## saswat23 (May 23, 2016)

anky said:


> Here is the screenshot..View attachment 16281



Apply this fix and post the screenshots thereafter.


----------



## anky (May 24, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Apply this fix and post the screenshots thereafter.



its searching for the drivers from windows update since very long time (windows update on other hands is taking forever to search for the updates).
after some time it is showing this


----------



## saswat23 (May 24, 2016)

Turn widows update off and apply the fix.


----------



## anky (May 24, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Turn widows update off and apply the fix.


it was still searching from windows update. i skipped it and then it searched for a while after which it gave error for unknown device problem. i again did 'apply tthis fix' and it searched again for unknon device driveers but to no avail

got this at the last


----------



## saswat23 (May 25, 2016)

anky said:


> it was still searching from windows update. i skipped it and then it searched for a while after which it gave error for unknown device problem. i again did 'apply tthis fix' and it searched again for unknon device driveers but to no avail
> 
> got this at the last
> View attachment 16284
> ...



Show the details


----------



## anky (May 25, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Show the details


okay..will update when i get back home.
i don't want to go to service center for this...


here are more details

- - - Updated - - -



saswat23 said:


> Show the details


Please see this


----------



## saswat23 (May 25, 2016)

anky said:


> View attachment 16288
> okay..will update when i get back home.
> i don't want to go to service center for this...
> 
> ...



I thought it must be showing some error report, instead its taking you to properties page.
Fine, just uninstall HD 7640G drivers. Restart your PC. Make sure its completely removed, else use a tool like *IOBit uninstaller* to remove the drivers completely. 

Radeon 7600 series: *AMD HD7600 Drivers*
Download both the versions listed. Try one, if it doesn't work, then uninstall completely using IOBit Unisntaller. Then restart your PC and install the other.
Hope this would solve your issue!


----------



## anky (May 26, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> I thought it must be showing some error report, instead its taking you to properties page.
> Fine, just uninstall HD 7640G drivers. Restart your PC. Make sure its completely removed, else use a tool like *IOBit uninstaller* to remove the drivers completely.
> 
> Radeon 7600 series: *AMD HD7600 Drivers*
> ...


thanks, i will try this today. shud i uninstall from safe mode? or normal mode?


----------



## saswat23 (May 26, 2016)

anky said:


> thanks, i will try this today. shud i uninstall from safe mode? or normal mode?



In normal, but remove the drivers completely using IOBit uninstaller. 
Click on the IOBit uninstaller link, your download should start automatically.


----------



## anky (May 26, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> In normal, but remove the drivers completely using IOBit uninstaller.
> Click on the IOBit uninstaller link, your download should start automatically.



graphics driver is not there in the list of the uninstaller.


----------



## saswat23 (May 26, 2016)

Post a screenshot of add or remove programs.


----------



## anky (May 26, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Post a screenshot
> of add or remove programs.




also i am seeing this


----------



## TheSloth (May 26, 2016)

[STRIKE]Hibernate option enables when you install the chipset driver, that is what i noticed in my system long back. check that too once again.[/STRIKE]


----------



## saswat23 (May 27, 2016)

anky said:


> View attachment 16291
> 
> also i am seeing this
> View attachment 16292



Remove every AMD application.
And you won't get sleep or hibernate option unless you have your graphics drivers installed.

After removing the AMD applications, install the Graphics Drivers from the link provided above.


----------



## anky (May 28, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Remove every AMD application.
> And you won't get sleep or hibernate option unless you have your graphics drivers installed.
> 
> After removing the AMD applications, install the Graphics Drivers from the link provided above.



this also did  not worked, could there be a hardware problem?


----------



## saswat23 (May 28, 2016)

Neither of the two drivers work?


----------



## anky (May 28, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Neither of the two drivers work?


no..any of them did not work.


----------



## saswat23 (May 28, 2016)

Seems to be some other issue! Get it checked at service center once.


----------



## anky (May 29, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Seems to be some other issue! Get it checked at service center once.


yeah...thnks for ur support.


----------



## anky (Jul 20, 2016)

after too many attempts, I tried using recovery disc to reinstall everything but recovery installation also gave error about graphics driver...laptop repair guys are saying its motherboard problem and I need to change it. Is that possible ? and moreover, now my HDD is blank...and I tried using my friend's hdd form laptop of exact same model. it is also not working now. its stuck on 'press esc to enter the boot menu'.
I can go into bios settings and set boot order and everything but I am not able to boot into the windows, the same HDD is working fine in my friend's laptop.
Do I really need to buy new motherboard? what should be the source to buy? local laptop shops may sell duplicate, I just want it to work for normal usage. Now that GTX 1060 is launched, for games I am planning for pc. but will still need a laptop.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2016)

^^ it's probably your bootloader that has gone corrupt. Make a Bootable USB drive with the version of Windows you had and select "repair boot" or just select "automatic repair"


----------



## anky (Jul 22, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ it's probably your bootloader that has gone corrupt. Make a Bootable USB drive with the version of Windows you had and select "repair boot" or just select "automatic repair"



tried this..but installation of windows is very slow..not getting past around 10-15 %


----------



## anky (Jul 23, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ it's probably your bootloader that has gone corrupt. Make a Bootable USB drive with the version of Windows you had and select "repair boot" or just select "automatic repair"



finally succeeded in installing windows again, but still both the graphics card (internal and dedicated) are not detected, same problem of graphics driver not able to installed is there


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2016)

anky said:


> finally succeeded in installing windows again, but still both the graphics card (internal and dedicated) are not detected, same problem of graphics driver not able to installed is there


Tried the appropriate drivers appropriate updated drivers on the manufacturers website yet? If not, get them for your laptop model from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## anky (Jul 25, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Tried the appropriate drivers appropriate updated drivers on the manufacturers website yet? If not, get them for your laptop model from the manufacturer's site.


I have tried this many times, its not working...given to local service shops to repair...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2016)

^^ Damn. Hopefully they fix it soon.


----------



## anky (Jul 27, 2016)

they were not able to fix it ...now for sure its mobo issue (mobo is not disfigured anywhere) maybe anything internal has gone kaput


----------

